# Detailingworld™ Review - XVC Car Care - RR Customs Plastics Conditioner



## Cookies

*Introduction*
Hi all,
Thanks to the guys at XVC Car Care for sending out the RR Customs Plastics Conditioner for review. See https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/








RR Customs is a new brand, and is being distributed in the UK by XVC Car Care. XVC Car Care started out as a Vehicle Import Company and now are supplying Prestige and Classic Vehicles to Customers around the UK and Europe.

RR Customs, on the other hand, is a Polish tuning company, with a significant history in car tuning and styling. Have a read through their website at https://rrcustoms.com/en

*The Product*
Okay, the 1 litre bottle of RR Customs Plastics Conditioner arrived sealed with a screw lid. 
The white plastic bottle with black and white branding is very simple and reasonably distinctive. This bottle had a bright orange stripe running down the left-most side of the front label, with the name of the product clearly marked on it. It's a nice touch, and gives a consistency to the overall branding. 
One thing I noticed is that the bottle has quite a large opening - my initial thoughts being that I'm pretty much guaranteed to knock this over and all of it will end up on my driveway! So I decided to decant some into a spare bottle and spray head I had lying around. If nothing else, it just makes it much more manageable. 



























The rear label has comprehensive detail regarding the product, application instructions, and health and safety data.



















The bottle says:-
RRC Car Wash Plastics Conditioner is an innovative preparation for special finishing. It is intended for professional use. It has been designed especially for the permanent nourishment of old external plastics. To be applied only on the exterior of the car. It secures and revitalises any faded external plastic elements. It preserves new elements.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/plastics-conditioner-1l-42-p.asp

_ PC PLASTICS CONDITIONER restores and protects exterior plastic, rubber and vinyl trim can be a challenging part of the detailing process. UV rays and extreme heat can cause damage and discoloration, leaving the trim on any vehicle vulnerable to cracking and colour fading. Without the proper protection any plastic, rubber or vinyl trim can fade giving a dry and weathered appearance. Exterior trim is a critical part of any vehicle's appearance and requires protection to stay looking it's best. The PC Plastic Conditioner is the perfect solution to restoring and protecting the ultimate appearance of your vehicle. To be applied only on exterior parts of the vehicle.

*HOW TO USE:*
- Remove any traffic film from the surface using a detergent if necessary
- Shake well. Ensure surface is dry before use. Apply liberally using a sponge, ensuring an even coverage across the surface
- If required buff with a microfibre cloth and remove excess of product
- Leave the surface for 24h until it fully hardens. _

*The Method*

As usual, the test bed for this review is my wife's white Citroen DS3. It has quite a few plastic panels, most of which have faded and which require plastic treatments fairly regularly. 
The directions on the bottle were followed, as usual. It says:-
-	Apply on cold surfaces while avoiding sunlight.
-	Use a sponge of brush to apply the proper amount of the preparation onto a dry surface.
-	Remove the excess with a microfiber [sic] towel.
-	Leave the surface for 24h until it fully hardens.










A new sponge applicator was used, and as always, marked with a sharpie (other pens are available…)










The car was washed and dried. I applied RRC Plastics Conditioner to the rear plastics, wiper, mudflaps and rear valance.….

50/50 of the rear wiper - I'm going to leave it like this for a week or two, to see how the product weathers.


















Mudflap, before (right) and after (left)










24 hours later, this is what it looked like.



















*Price*

RR Customs Plastics Conditioner is available from XVC Car Care at https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/plast...using these products or following this test "


----------

